# BBQ kind of day (pix)



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

My step-daughter Murray wanted to have a couple of her friends over for the day so I thought it would be a great time for some BBQ pork. Here's a few pix....

Started with 19 Lbs of Boston Butt...


On the smoker for 17 hours and almost done (one above and below)...


Chopped up and ready for a few "special" finishing touches before serving (a little blurred, sorry)...


Plated...


Young folks chowing down...


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice bark! Do want! Do want!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

FiveStar said:


> Nice bark! Do want! Do want!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Landis. I experimented with several pork rubs before creating my own. It makes for a nice bark indeed and when chopped and mixed it has a lot of flavor and really needs very little additional sauce.

I also have to mention that it's my Wife's homemade coleslaw that tops off this meal. I was not in any way forced to add this comment. :bitchslap:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Leftovers!!! :woohoo:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Any chance of the rub recipe in a P.M.?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

PM on the way John! :wink:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> PM on the way John! :wink:


 Thanks Dale... Always looking for new things to try.-John


----------



## ShaunB (Feb 5, 2010)

Nothing better than some home cooked BBQ!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Mm-Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!

Lucky youngins!

Everybody looks very happily!!!!!!!!!  :hungry:


.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

nice looking pork there... has your rub made it's way on any other types of bbq?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

kRaZe15 said:


> nice looking pork there... has your rub made it's way on any other types of bbq?


Yes, I use it on all pork as well as chicken. A tablespoon full also adds a nice kick to baked beans.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

that looks good, what kinda smoker you got?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have 2 smokers...

Brinkman Gourmet Electric Smoker & Grill (for most stuff and is the one in the picture above).

Not my actual smoker but it's similar. I use it for large cuts and big crowds. Mine is an old Lowe's model.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

my dad has the same one! (second pictured, not the first) he loves that thing! grilling and smoking....gotta love it, when i get back to work i plan on getting one, and a treager....... i use to have a BBQ addiction before i broke my leg.... i cant stand out there long enough before i get im some serious pain. 

nice set up!


----------

